# Da Real Hip Hop Thread



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 21, 2011)

POST YO FAVORITE HIP HOP TRACKS WHETHER ITS NEW SCHOOL OR OLD SCHOOL.. AND I MEAN HIP HOP NOT NO INDUSTRY RAP


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 21, 2011)

Heres a lil sumn produced by ma man primo

[video=youtube;IjNmGsQ16Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNmGsQ16Vg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 21, 2011)

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE FOR ALL U REVOLUTIONIST 

[video=youtube;v2r8kBnGtAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU[/video]

[video=youtube;Igt-jW4e8ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts[/video]

[video=youtube;g3SWw2FTYuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3SWw2FTYuw[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 21, 2011)

CANT FORGET JEDI MIND TRICKS

[video=youtube;OeVIugzMGhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVIugzMGhM[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 21, 2011)

rip VL MIKE one of the hardest dudes ive ever heard. he's little chuckie's uncle too...man i wish vl would still be alive so chuckie woulda been rappin with him.

[video=youtube;BdFTuOnhQ1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdFTuOnhQ1w&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;L8-70_qnuZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8-70_qnuZQ[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohmega Watts


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bY_rkfdPfg&feature=related


----------



## Logges (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;phaJXp_zMYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsNLp0Opog[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;5bY_rkfdPfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bY_rkfdPfg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 21, 2011)

old school goodness


[video=youtube;gUWpCuzm9Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUWpCuzm9Ho[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 21, 2011)

and props to those who know the difference


----------



## dam612 (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;yQyfnT6h85s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQyfnT6h85s[/video][video=youtube;Zy9i1lXAG7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy9i1lXAG7E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;snkgN6fn-Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snkgN6fn-Fc[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

O YA IM LIKING WHAT I SEE... HERE SOME MORE HIP HOP FOR ALL YOU HEAD BOPPERS OUT THERE. PEACE YO 1LOVE

[video=youtube;w_-4GFV7uTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_-4GFV7uTE&feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video=youtube;nRNBY4BvylU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRNBY4BvylU&feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video=youtube;bRRQZ1k8514]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRRQZ1k8514&feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video=youtube;dkn0phF6w5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkn0phF6w5U&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

Damn idk why it wont show the video.. Fuck it just click the link


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 22, 2011)

hit the filmstrip icon instead a the link. what a ya baked or somethin? hehe


----------



## Falco & Ness (Sep 22, 2011)

Recently I've been digging SkiBeatz...his productions are that Holy High shit...he did mad work on Reasonable Doubt, notably "Dead Presidents"...
Now he's working with Curren$y, Mos Def, Smoke DZA...


I highly recommend 1) "Under the Influence" mixtape by young cat Domo Genesis.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR9hiLYTfTc&feature=related 
2) "Verde Terrace" by Curren$y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS5L9V92WKI



But for that ol ish... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAeFEmp0WFU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqfP2MoKYz4

"champagne wishes and caviar dreams..."


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;zQxLiKLoIZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQxLiKLoIZQ[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ALNF_DCg6VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALNF_DCg6VU[/video]


----------



## Canibus7 (Sep 25, 2011)

this thread is dope!!!!

been bumpin this for a minute now , canibus is tht dude


http://youtu.be/I7wHjcSm7Ns

fml how do you embeddd


----------



## dam612 (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;dZokp9VLHOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZokp9VLHOM[/video][video=youtube;UqDvFrlByqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqDvFrlByqs[/video]


----------



## Doj (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;ut6gdrK5ukI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut6gdrK5ukI&feature=related[/video] 

[video=youtube;_fV9CGaGW10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fV9CGaGW10&feature=related[/video]
This right here is one of my favorite rhymes of all times.
[video=youtube;haur2Tj8_dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haur2Tj8_dE[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Sep 26, 2011)

VER D said:


> watch
> [video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


hahaha i used that song in a public speaking class. its was quite funny when i popped on the song after my speech and how such a depressing song could soind sp uplifting

[video=youtube;gIN4FSmsa_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIN4FSmsa_c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Desr (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;qggxTtnKTMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo[/video]


----------



## Desr (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;7ow8HlQiWnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ow8HlQiWnk[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2011)

Its a fuck shit stack on top of itself niggggaa! -reggie watts


----------



## Desr (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;NCO1aSJAuZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCO1aSJAuZo&NR=1[/video]
[video=youtube;IibtiFzt1Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IibtiFzt1Qs[/video]
and i just found this..[video=youtube;USOe9HQVjUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USOe9HQVjUc[/video]
and this is a classic [video=youtube;dPtwFMOo-9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPtwFMOo-9M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;WLT3QSiK9TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLT3QSiK9TM[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;CKOXd6BM20g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOXd6BM20g[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> [video=youtube;CKOXd6BM20g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOXd6BM20g[/video]


ive listened to this track soo many times and its still hasnt got old


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> ive listened to this track soo many times and its still hasnt got old


I know man, spitta's that dude


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I know man, spitta's that dude


bein a new orleans native i should listen to him more but i found it lookin for new gibbs tracks


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn man, I've got all his shit. Him and Kanye are they only people I'll actually buy CD's for xD

Gibbs is sick though, you heard Rob Me a Nigga with Big K.R.I.T. on the chorus?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Damn man, I've got all his shit. Him and Kanye are they only people I'll actually buy CD's for xD
> 
> Gibbs is sick though, you heard Rob Me a Nigga with Big K.R.I.T. on the chorus?


everysince i saw kanye on that video of jesus walks try and steal his film when they said they didnt have permits...i know it was a punk'd episode, but you write a song about jesus then try and steal? lol plus if i was famous and was there when he did that to taylor swift i would brought his ass back up to that stage to say sorry and low key put the pimp hand down on swift.

hell yea dude that song is awesome they shoulda had him on the track.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> everysince i saw kanye on that video of jesus walks try and steal his film when they said they didnt have permits...i know it was a punk'd episode, but you write a song about jesus then try and steal? lol plus if i was famous and was there when he did that to taylor swift i would brought his ass back up to that stage to say sorry and low key put the pimp hand down on swift.
> 
> hell yea dude that song is awesome they shoulda had him on the track.


I know man, K.R.I.T.'s nasty 

And he wasn't stealing it back, they stole it unrightfully from him. Besides, he is a lil outspoken, but he has a reason to be in my opinion. He's the 3rd richest rapper for a reason, you know?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 26, 2011)

just cause you rich to me doesnt give you reason to be a jackass. i know it was a joke and all but literally on a sunday talkin about jesus and you gonna act like a dumbass and nothin like jesus


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> just cause you rich to me doesnt give you reason to be a jackass. i know it was a joke and all but literally on a sunday talkin about jesus and you gonna act like a dumbass and nothin like jesus


Personally I don't believe in any religion, and he was protecting his art, you'd be pissed to, don't act like you'd let them just take a $1,000,000 piece of art out of your hand when you're just trying to provide good music.


----------



## goblyn (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZM5_6js19eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM5_6js19eM[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Personally I don't believe in any religion, and he was protecting his art, you'd be pissed to, don't act like you'd let them just take a $1,000,000 piece of art out of your hand when you're just trying to provide good music.


me either it was just funny to me. and i mean if one film reel is worth a million bucks...someones gettin ripped the fuck off


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> me either it was just funny to me. and i mean if one film reel is worth a million bucks...someones gettin ripped the fuck off


Well it was a different one that was worth 1mil, that was Touch The Sky, but I'm sure the alt. Jesus Walks video was still important to him


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

YO KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE... HERES SOME MORE GOOD MUSIC FROM MA MAN GURU FROM GANGSTARR R.I.P.. KEEP THIS UNDERGROUND SHIT GOING

[video=youtube;Xtk8j9gAxCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtk8j9gAxCA[/video]

[video=youtube;6ZF18M35ss4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZF18M35ss4[/video]

[video=youtube;3IoPeNC4k_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;kT4jQld_FiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT4jQld_FiE[/video]

[video=youtube;DO8wNnA4tSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO8wNnA4tSw[/video]


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 27, 2011)

Long live The GURU! He is missed VERY much!]
[video=youtube;3IoPeNC4k_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn mf doom raw... I used to bumb his music back inda day.. I thought i was the only 1 who knew about him haha guess not.. This sum underground shit.. So underrated


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

HELL YA.. I LEARNED A LOT FROM GURU JUST FROM HIS MUSIC.. SMOKE 1 TO THIS

[video=youtube;BiP-h4KYnHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiP-h4KYnHY&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;jUzioyJDDEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUzioyJDDEA[/video]

[video=youtube;fJHafeGVcXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJHafeGVcXU[/video]

[video=youtube;cP0wsET8__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0wsET8__Y&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;wbNJcF0H8b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbNJcF0H8b4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;rDdPcYaFH3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDdPcYaFH3k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;LhnXAIwUehM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhnXAIwUehM[/video]

[video=youtube;psdgRH_p3XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psdgRH_p3XI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Vx9L7zrYs60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx9L7zrYs60&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;8c_UdWo4Zek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c_UdWo4Zek&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;xHjwyuvgBKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHjwyuvgBKQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;emgMvEx8o_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emgMvEx8o_A&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;CGHvGJRSOzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGHvGJRSOzE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;SG-eT4oK9lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG-eT4oK9lU[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;yFlEOpDY39U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFlEOpDY39U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;kGjSq4HqP9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGjSq4HqP9Y&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;fkhCN2akxK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkhCN2akxK0[/video][video=youtube;suqhj4Ociqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suqhj4Ociqk&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;oPR8tvuWN_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPR8tvuWN_Q[/video]
maybe one of my top five fav cds the chronic 2001


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

Lil B is a bitch


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

lil wayne ROLLIN that shit goes super hard!


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> lil wayne ROLLIN that shit goes super hard!


Personally I like the whole Sorry 4 The Wait tape


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

IM BASED said:


> [video=youtube;ZG6zsHUCum4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG6zsHUCum4[/video]
> 
> this.



................get out


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

Lil B's album was entitled "I'm Gay".

That's the worst title for an album, when he really is a homo...


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yo keep that wack shit outta here... Take that garbage to the rap thread


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;6B6k4sbkuX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B6k4sbkuX8[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

Cropmaster420 said:


> [video=youtube;6B6k4sbkuX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B6k4sbkuX8[/video]


Yo keep that whack shit outta here...Joell Ortiz...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

one of my fav gibbs tracks

[video=youtube;h-f_UXIxhO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-f_UXIxhO0[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ed4GJX8nf_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed4GJX8nf_g[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

give yall some down south straight street shit rip vl mike

[video=youtube;_-XyvhBBgyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-XyvhBBgyY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;yGf15Sm0zR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGf15Sm0zR0[/video]

[video=youtube;3u3JSEqNtlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3JSEqNtlg&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;6QQbRXaGsjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QQbRXaGsjM[/video]


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess I'll be the realiest nigga in this thread. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0050VOgs5s I cant belive he wasent the 1st person on this mofo.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> I guess I'll be the realiest nigga in this thread. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0050VOgs5s I cant belive he wasent the 1st person on this mofo.


I wonder why...


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

IM SHOCK NOBODY HAS POSTED ANY 2 PAC.. WELL HERE IT IS

[video=youtube;ecCQ9w0qV8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecCQ9w0qV8k[/video]

[video=youtube;2cjv7hEAytU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Jgg8OZLfeSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgg8OZLfeSM[/video]

[video=youtube;yre5nBXAxyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yre5nBXAxyk&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;8MH4ZkjCqAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MH4ZkjCqAA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;ncmvQAbPl9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncmvQAbPl9M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;e0cNQHXfdPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0cNQHXfdPU[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

YA FOSHO MANE THERES JUST SO MUCH RAW HIP HOP OUT THERE I CANT POST IT ALL BUT ILL TRY... 

[video=youtube;RBU1cT0FY7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBU1cT0FY7M[/video]

[video=youtube;IIeSGUK-Lyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIeSGUK-Lyo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;5Q7nEho7zKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q7nEho7zKk&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;kfCEpLtwH-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfCEpLtwH-0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I wonder why...


because you must be born in 1997 and your lame! youngns man go play your wiz kalif and fuckin lupa fiasco and mutha fuckin Drake, and Kanye west they fuckin suck! I really feel sorry you guys have to gow up listing to this shit I got my bone thugs Makavelli biggie jay-z big pun camron dipset cash money BG. All that 90's real shit when real niggas was everywhere. Sucks for you bro.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> because you must be born in 1997 and your lame! youngns man go play your wiz kalif and fuckin lupa fiasco and mutha fuckin Drake, and Kanye west they fuckin suck! I really feel sorry you guys have to gow up listing to this shit I got my bone thugs Makavelli biggie jay-z big pun camron dipset cash money BG. All that 90's real shit when real niggas was everywhere. Sucks for you bro.


Dipset? Good lord man, get outta this thread 

I'm actually 19 and listen to music everyday, it's my main hobby aside from smoking. What's wrong with Kanye? I'm not a fan of anyone else you mentioned that I supposedly listen to, but obviously you're judging him by his media stunts. He's not a gangster, he's a musical artist, and sometimes people forget that. And really, cash money...? Have you ever heard of Curren$y?


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

The fuckin LOX! Benie Sigel Sauce Money get your fuckin shit right boys real rap here! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dJcDrvUWhk&feature=related listen the the lyrics.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> The fuckin LOX! Benie Sigel Sauce Money get your fuckin shit right boys real rap here! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dJcDrvUWhk&feature=related listen the the lyrics.


I do fuck with the LOX and D-Block, but not Beanie Sigel xD


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Dipset? Good lord man, get outta this thread
> 
> I'm actually 19 and listen to music everyday, it's my main hobby aside from smoking. What's wrong with Kanye? I'm not a fan of anyone else you mentioned that I supposedly listen to, but obviously you're judging him by his media stunts. He's not a gangster, he's a musical artist, and sometimes people forget that. And really, cash money...? Have you ever heard of Curren$y?


Bro who said anything about DMX media stunts Im talking about lyrics 19yo WOW! You dont know shit about rap if you dont like or know those names I mention. Lets go lyric for lyric on my artist against yours see who will when. Son you dont fuck with the old dipset????? I'll put you on son in a few and you better listen to this shit too.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> Bro who said anything about DMX media stunts Im talking about lyrics 19yo WOW! You dont know shit about rap if you dont like or know those names I mention. Lets go lyric for lyric on my artist against yours see who will when. Son you dont fuck with the old dipset????? I'll put you on son in a few and you better listen to this shit too.


I know every name you mentioned, and have heard a bunch of their songs...don't make assumptions. And obviously you can't read, I was talking about Kanye's media stunts.

In the end, Curren$y > anyone you named, in my opinion. I'm not listening to any Dipset, sorry, I don't fuck with any of them except Freeky Zekey/Max B a little bit.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNegi1e7-9o get down wit the dipset boi


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

lol freeky dosent rap wow


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

YALL BETTER RECOGNIZE HAHAHA

[video=youtube;WFWJbyVNVbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFWJbyVNVbU[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> lol freeky dosent rap wow


Freekey doesn't rap? Where do you get that from?

[video=youtube;L0cO8FOm4MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0cO8FOm4MI&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNegi1e7-9o get down wit the dipset boi


That song is weak.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=See0q6nZQZ8&ob=av2e c'mon man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1swlUtEkXZ0


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;KV2m36ACzxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV2m36ACzxk&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;1JmmavDNuLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JmmavDNuLo[/video]

[video=youtube;UFEEVX1m9m8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFEEVX1m9m8[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=See0q6nZQZ8&ob=av2e c'mon man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1swlUtEkXZ0


I like Jay-Z, and Freeway's cool but I don't really listen to him like talkin bout.

Proof Kanye is sick:

[video=youtube;JztZETJ4SaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JztZETJ4SaQ[/video]

I mean, come on, RZA co-produced it


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

dont temp me/ coprenda/ you'll be spoiled like a gallon of milk o leche.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkCw1bli9WQ Listen to 50's verse the best ever! Open the cabinet and eat the pills


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

I tend not to support artist who sell out like jay z and kanye and j cole... But eh that aing gona stop people from listening to em so just let it... But if ur an og and your bumpin lil wayne do me a favor and kill yourself.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

Cropmaster420 said:


> I tend not to support artist who sell out like jay z and kanye and j cole... But eh that aing gona stop people from listening to em so just let it... But if ur an og and your bumpin lil wayne do me a favor and kill yourself.


How did Kanye sell out? Just because he has money? He was always just an artist, just like he is now.


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;YwWPB-AFshQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwWPB-AFshQ[/video]

HES JUST ANOTHER PUPPET OF THE ILLUMINATI CONSPIRACY OR NOT ... DO YOUR RESEARCH


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 27, 2011)

I've done plenty of research on that subject. My conclusion is that you're ignorant


----------



## don2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

Illuminati is for rich folks who control shit Im trying to be in that club. I did my research and thats all I see about illuminati power and control yeahhhhhh! Where do I sign?


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

THATS WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO BELIEVE THAT ITS SOME SATANIC WORSHIPPING GROUP.. BUT ITS MUCH DEEPER THEN THAT. THE SHOWS YOU WATCH AND THE MUSIC YOU HEAR IS CONTROLLED BY A CORPORATE MEDIA. THATS WHY ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IN MTV AND BET IS SEX AND DRUGS.. THEY WANA DUMB US DOWN AND KEEP US ENSLAVED WITH DEBT.. WHILE THEY RUN THE PLANET ...THEY DONT TALK ABOUT STUFF THAT REALLY MATTERS LIKE POLITICS CUS THAT DOESNT BENEFIT THEM 

[video=youtube;zFTpNTUs_uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFTpNTUs_uw[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;xkFeOPSTfqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkFeOPSTfqw&feature=related[/video]

WE'RE THE MICE IN DA MAZE.. PEOPLE WONT DO THEIR RESEARCH SO IM GONA HAVE TO BRING IT TO THEM


----------



## dam612 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;d3QRy2Ysv6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3QRy2Ysv6c[/video][video=youtube;YUcByE4alOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUcByE4alOc[/video][video=youtube;zdtxoTjqNf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdtxoTjqNf0[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Sep 27, 2011)

[youtube]SdweyZm8Y9g[/youtube]


----------



## dam612 (Sep 27, 2011)

little wayne is garbage the only real hiphop he was part of was
[video=youtube;WL2txMU50CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL2txMU50CI[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, the real hip hop, like when it wasn't just hip hop. Its the Real HIp hop..


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;JrW_rO_3k4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrW_rO_3k4U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;VJm8nZJwimg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJm8nZJwimg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;uyLJqvev4gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyLJqvev4gM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;vM8BIFwXJe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM8BIFwXJe0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;OeREN_rwnVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeREN_rwnVA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;fj_3p4f27eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj_3p4f27eg&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;CWh077_Ed3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWh077_Ed3w[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;eUcnBTuFeTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUcnBTuFeTg[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Sep 27, 2011)

[youtube]tNTYL7-HOZY[/youtube]

[youtube]i9xwQJOD_2k[/youtube]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;v2r8kBnGtAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU[/video]

[video=youtube;ChXlPd0H1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChXlPd0H1MU[/video]

[video=youtube;zqIi5YpIEIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqIi5YpIEIM[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

don2009 said:


> because you must be born in 1997 and your lame! youngns man go play your wiz kalif and fuckin lupa fiasco and mutha fuckin Drake, and Kanye west they fuckin suck! I really feel sorry you guys have to gow up listing to this shit I got my bone thugs Makavelli biggie jay-z big pun camron dipset cash money BG. All that 90's real shit when real niggas was everywhere. Sucks for you bro.


dude if you think bg was real or hard you need to listen to that dude vl mike. if bg wanted someone killed vl prolly did it. besides soulja slim vl mike was the realist to come outa new orleans...thats why they're both dead


----------



## Nusky (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;8YvbZQzrZSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YvbZQzrZSY[/video]
but I'm... still slizzard from the night befo!


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;AAimh2oFZ2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAimh2oFZ2c[/video]


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmtq7di9dpM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T1jdreS6ko

Awww, I don't know how to make them videos. Smokin' On Purple, Lil' Boosie. Devin the Dude, What A Job.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmtq7di9dpM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T1jdreS6ko
> 
> Awww, I don't know how to make them videos. Smokin' On Purple, Lil' Boosie. Devin the Dude, What A Job.


I like Devin The Dude


----------



## don2009 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is Currency with Cassh Money still


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

don2009 said:


> Is Currency with Cassh Money still


He was the first Young Money artist, and he left that shit thankfully  They tried to tell him what music to make. He just made a song with Weezy though, they might do some shit together just for music purposes though...


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I like Devin The Dude


The best adjective that goes with Devin is smooth. He's just so smooth.

[video=youtube;nLbSXc7Y7bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLbSXc7Y7bk[/video]

[video=youtube;wE2rh4raGj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE2rh4raGj0[/video]

[video=youtube;9ToFhp62Dfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ToFhp62Dfo[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> The best adjective that goes with Devin is smooth. He's just so smooth.
> 
> [video=youtube;nLbSXc7Y7bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLbSXc7Y7bk[/video]
> 
> ...


Man Int'l Players Anthem is the shit...

You know Three 6 Mafia's label didn't approve their verses for that, so they couldn't be on it :\ They made the beat and everything...


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

Int'l Players Anthem is one of my all time favorite songs. It's so good.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;_uk4fA5jMDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uk4fA5jMDI[/video]

That's hip-hop


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Sep 28, 2011)

everytime somebody post something about hip hop i gotta answer for some reason.
[video=youtube;oagSJ6W4Fxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oagSJ6W4Fxc[/video]
[video=youtube;ZnF8hra5mFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnF8hra5mFw[/video]
[video=youtube;QERaguIRaks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QERaguIRaks[/video]
[video=youtube;u9vimihLXCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vimihLXCU[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;FQWrP9p0pyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQWrP9p0pyA[/video]

[video=youtube;LFYR4XI9Itw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFYR4XI9Itw[/video]

[video=youtube;J3dWOY0qM10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3dWOY0qM10[/video]


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;XsZKrctSDaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZKrctSDaw&ob=av2e[/video]

Jurassic 5- What's Golden


----------



## Brazko (Sep 30, 2011)

Dee-1 needs more exposure. 

[youtube]6U_EUmrlh_g[/youtube]

[youtube]P1IGfv8zSgw[/youtube]

I think he forgot to use cusswords? I'm not against it but it shows the ability and skill to being a real lyricist..


----------



## Desr (Sep 30, 2011)

apathy is dope.


----------



## spilly1 (Oct 1, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/spilly-rich/richcross-jan2011-20minhiphopmix

lil 20 minute all vinyl mostly-instrumental-kinda-sloppy-in-a-couple-parts dj mix i did a few months ago


----------



## arsenal69 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzRd6KR-91s


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;OAX2qh7xkZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAX2qh7xkZM[/video]

[video=youtube;nY6rkPsLiEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY6rkPsLiEE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;4WEqr1zDq5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WEqr1zDq5s[/video]

[video=youtube;knKxH1VqVgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knKxH1VqVgA[/video]

[video=youtube;m5vw4ajnWGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vw4ajnWGA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;IMOy9SsUQ7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMOy9SsUQ7U&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;6RNzPl-bPik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RNzPl-bPik&feature=related[/video]


----------



## stayhiggh (Oct 9, 2011)

del!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A46nqP1gd-Y


----------



## dam612 (Oct 9, 2011)

one of the illest 2.3min song
[video=youtube;kxIE9jTpfTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxIE9jTpfTk[/video]
love pun, sum others im listenin to
[video=youtube;YUcByE4alOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUcByE4alOc[/video]
[video=youtube;es-B_PCFyDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es-B_PCFyDc[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Oct 10, 2011)

this dude is a metalhead jew poser supposedly. removing the 'real'.
[video=youtube;7x24m5yqIoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x24m5yqIoU[/video]


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;U61JP4KkFKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U61JP4KkFKc&ob=av3e[/video]

One of my favorite songs to smoke to, mostly in the car. David Banner- Cadillac's on 22's


----------



## don2009 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im bout to bump BIG PUN NOW! The Purito rican Biggie the best rapper eva to me.


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;WlCyVjhjecI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlCyVjhjecI[/video]

T.I.- On Top of the World. This song pumps me up so much.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

i only like REAL hip-hop as in POSITIVE anti-gangsta B-boy music. i just so happen to be listening to "planet rock" right now. i especially like instrumentals like pump up the volume, chinese arithmetic & keep your eye on me etc. the first time i hear rapper's delight, i hated it and NEVER liked rap really even before it turned fugly around 1989. i never hear any GOOD modern stuff like hollaback girl, one thing, pon de replay or there it go (the whistle song) here... just soulless angry music i can't feel to get down to. these fake ass wannabe gangstas would get their asses jacked with a quickness kickin' the sage in the hood i lived in, and even then REAL thugs still boom gwen stefani & black eyed peas.

i REALLY get pissed when gangstas say they're "hip hop" when they have no knowledge of history or respect for ALL 4 of the original elements and the CULTURE they belong to.

i don't think we'll EVER see a jam as funky as atomic dog ever again unless it comes from the places that still hip-hop for real like asia, south america, russia & europe. watch any DJ or b-boy contests... america doesn't represent anymore, only graffiti remains local

the one b-boy final i saw recently was between japan & korea and C2C won the 4 man team DMC finals something like 3 times in a row & they're french.


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;BvkQU95BbmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvkQU95BbmE&ob=av2e[/video]

No Matter What- T.I. 

This is one of my favorite songs ever, just cuz. Whenever I feel down this song picks me right back up, and it's so chill. I smile ereytime I hear it.


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Oct 12, 2011)

HIP HOP AINT DEAD AS LONG AS WE HAVE THE OLD SCHOOL

[video=youtube;Tc4Fuqf4ROU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc4Fuqf4ROU[/video]

[video=youtube;zVPZX7MPQIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVPZX7MPQIw[/video]

[video=youtube;XtztvaGN92A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtztvaGN92A[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Oct 12, 2011)

HELL YA CYPRESS HILL DESERVES THEIR OWN THREAD SO GET HIGH TO THIS

[video=youtube;UxrljsaGrqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxrljsaGrqc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;lj9FVlEtknU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9FVlEtknU[/video]

[video=youtube;s08_nbCjgU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s08_nbCjgU4[/video]

[video=youtube;dI_7A9k0hCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI_7A9k0hCY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Jr7IMDha6j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr7IMDha6j8[/video]


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;HNe4vE5Zels]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNe4vE5Zels[/video]

Brooklyn's Finest- Jay-Z & The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

no matter how hard they try the fed cant stop us now!
[video=youtube;p22Xzq5RzUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p22Xzq5RzUc&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## NBPaintballer (Oct 29, 2011)

Revive !!! Dont stop the hip hop


----------



## jadeey (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;vQNLEhVAXSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQNLEhVAXSg&feature=related[/video]

EAZY DUZ IT ! 

[video=youtube;vphthlNAHqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vphthlNAHqc[/video]

Eminem always knows what's up


----------



## Heinous Anus (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;dFAuif0efF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFAuif0efF8[/video]

Brother Ali is kill.


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Oct 30, 2011)

hell ya this thread is still goin keep it alive yo

[video=youtube;Qiudw2Rg2v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qiudw2Rg2v4[/video]

[video=youtube;r9RA1wEOfpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9RA1wEOfpA&ob=av2n[/video]

[video=youtube;1WFTDSx_-uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WFTDSx_-uk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 31, 2011)

very cliche tastes.


----------



## AdubM (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mow2xvFiKM[video]


----------



## jadeey (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;2Jhvp7JQ9gA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jhvp7JQ9gA[/video]


----------



## Junglesam (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;90DQZW5lfuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90DQZW5lfuU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## AdubM (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;5mzMvQMGimo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mzMvQMGimo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;YTQ8byz4ZlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTQ8byz4ZlM[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Nov 1, 2011)

yo im lifted and this just took me higher

[video=youtube;kFdX_54MY_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFdX_54MY_4[/video]

[video=youtube;GceKhb6zd0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GceKhb6zd0w[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Nov 1, 2011)

THIS IS A GROWING SITE SO HERE IT IS

[video=youtube;ZFhnlz-A4PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFhnlz-A4PI[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 2, 2011)

lyrical assault 

[video=youtube;_lLdJIx6iGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lLdJIx6iGc[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;mChfeLQxhU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mChfeLQxhU8[/video]


----------



## Junglesam (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;c515ix-9bnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c515ix-9bnY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Junglesam (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;fqonq_sMICY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqonq_sMICY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 6, 2011)

Who knows what's up with Co Flo?
[video=youtube;09AYVC470MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09AYVC470MA[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;x9Qd1ZuDp18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Qd1ZuDp18[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;VGsjQYqQPsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGsjQYqQPsA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;q3RLnpup9Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3RLnpup9Bg&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;KiQaqu9x8B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiQaqu9x8B8[/video]

[video=youtube;HIVAc6Nb60Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIVAc6Nb60Y&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## jadeey (Nov 7, 2011)

BA142 said:


> [video=youtube;x9Qd1ZuDp18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Qd1ZuDp18[/video]


I like your picture lol It made me smile


----------



## jadeey (Nov 7, 2011)

Cropmaster420 said:


> yo im lifted and this just took me higher
> 
> [video=youtube;kFdX_54MY_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFdX_54MY_4[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;GceKhb6zd0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GceKhb6zd0w[/video]


that foo' ziggy marley stole my idea ! I saw this book by him it was called "Marijuana man" and it was like this pothead superhero I'm pissed I had that idea first mine was gonna be called ganja girl though -.-


----------



## Buddy232 (Nov 8, 2011)

If your real you know whats going on in the 850.

[video=youtube;ymsaeyQKJ9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymsaeyQKJ9I[/video]



[video=youtube;6ZEtgSKtXu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZEtgSKtXu0&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 8, 2011)

[youtube]BZvgBAh78mU[/youtube]


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Nov 10, 2011)

That Uk Underground Herb Anthem

[video=youtube;AT0nK37FGeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT0nK37FGeQ[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ucvta7xDo_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucvta7xDo_4[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Nov 14, 2011)

WAKE N BAKE TO THIS N UR WHOLE DAY WILL GO SMOOTH I KNOW MINE IS

[video=youtube;83DyqBMsVzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83DyqBMsVzE&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## the night owl (Nov 14, 2011)

Ice cube was good before he sold out.
[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/video]


[video=youtube;DKJsSPATDLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JN_wJG48wsI]http://youtu.be/JN_wJG48wsI[/video]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y04yOQ3jjnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y04yOQ3jjnQ&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PLA44C32CEBB2A 38E4&amp;feature=results_main[/video]


RIU will only let me load 1 vid per post. WTF?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;liZ8SMN-nFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liZ8SMN-nFg[/video]

I could do this all day but I won't. Unless you want me to


----------



## malignant (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;8N-luOqgYp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N-luOqgYp0[/video]


----------

